# All Slavic: I will tell you this.



## LilianaB

I am interested in the translation of this phrase into various Slavic languages. Belarusian and Ukrainian would be of special interest, but I would like to find out about all other languages as well


----------



## Brainiac

Serbian/Croatian/Bosnian: Reći ću ti ovo. (There are more variants, but I guess this is the one you need.)


----------



## LilianaB

What is cu?


----------



## VelikiMag

LilianaB said:


> What is ću?


It is short form of _hoću,_ which is 1st person singular of _htjeti_. Unlike other Slavic languages which form Future Tense with _biti_, BCS languages form it with _htjeti._ With an exception of Croatian-Kajkavian as far as I know.


----------



## Arath

Bulgarian:
Ще ти кажа това. (šte ti kaža tova)


----------



## Azori

Slovak: Poviem ti toto.

I suspect in Czech it would be: Řeknu ti tohle. (corrections welcome)


----------



## osemnais

Bulgarian also forms future tense with хотети, ще and шъ are frozen forms from хоще and хощъ respectively.


----------



## Brainiac

VelikiMag said:


> It is short form of _hoću,_ which is 1st person singular of _htjeti_. Unlike other Slavic languages which form Future Tense with _biti_, BCS languages form it with _htjeti._ With an exception of Croatian-Kajkavian as far as I know.


Thank you Mag.

ću-> hoću -> hteti/htjeti
Just to add that although _ću_ iz the shorter form of _hoću_, you can't say _reći hoću_ (for The Future Tense). 
There's _hoću reći_, but that means _I mean_/_I want to say_ or sometimes _i.e._


----------



## LilianaB

Thank you. I was just wondering whether there is some participle that goes before you, in any of the Slavic languages. 

I will tell to you, sort of, or for you.


----------



## iobyo

LilianaB said:


> Thank you. I was just wondering whether there is some participle that goes before you, in any of the Slavic languages.
> 
> I will tell to you, sort of, or for you.



I don't think there would be any given the Slavic declension system, and especially not with a preposition + dative construction. In BCS, for example, one could say _ja ću tebi reći_ where _tebi_ ("to you") is the dative form of _ti_ but obviously there's no preposition here.

Some hyper-analytical Macedonian dialects do, however, have constructions similar to what you describe: _на тебе_ ("to you", "unto you"), _на него_ ("to him", "unto him"), etc.


----------



## TriglavNationalPark

Slovenian:

To ti povem. (To ti bom povedal/povedala.)


----------



## Arath

LilianaB said:


> Thank you. I was just wondering whether there is some participle that goes before you, in any of the Slavic languages.
> 
> I will tell to you, sort of, or for you.



If by participle you mean preposition. Then a perfectly grammatical alternative in Bulgarian is:

Ще (ти) кажа на теб(е). На теб(е) ще (ти) кажа.

I have to admit I was baffled by your question, and it was only after I read the response about Macedonian that I understood you.


----------



## swintok

In Ukrainian, depending on what you would like to emphasize, you could say:

Я це Вам (тобі) скажу.
Я Вам (тобі) це скажу.

The perfective aspect automatically places the action in the future, whether immediate or more distant.


----------



## Selyd

Я Вам (тобі) про це розкажу. (певна невідома тема)
Я Вам (тобі) це скажу. (певна відома тема)
Я Вам (тобі) це говоритиму. (посеред іншого)
Я Вам (тобі) це покажу.
Я Вам (тобі) про це повідомлю. (не встановлений наперед термін)
Я Вам (тобі) це викажу. (таємницю)
Я Вам (тобі) це вимагатиму.
Я Вам (тобі) про це доповім. (коли щось виповниця)


----------



## POLSKAdoBOJU

*Polish:*
If you is singular: Powiem to tobie.
If you is plural: Powiem to wam.


----------



## LilianaB

Thank you everyone, and thank you Arath. The construction you mentioned in Bulgarian is what I have been looking for. There  is an unusual way of expressing this sentence in some versions of Polish. I was just trying to find out the origin of this phenomenon. Some people say powiem dla cebie, instead of powiem tobie. Could it be a construction from Old Church Slavonic, or something like that?


----------



## POLSKAdoBOJU

LilianaB said:


> Thank you everyone, and thank you Arath. The construction you mentioned in Bulgarian is what I have been looking for. There  is an unusual way of expressing this sentence in some versions of Polish. I was just trying to find out the origin of this phenomenon. Some people say _*powiem dla ciebie*_, instead of _*powiem tobie*_. Could it be a construction from Old Church Slavonic, or something like that?


No LB, we already had this discussion on the Polish boards. _Verb_ + _dla + Genitive _type construction, in lieu of_ Verb + Dative _is incorrectly employed in Northeastern Polish dialects, in Podlasie region, near Suwałki. ps. You forget the_ i in ciebie._


----------



## LilianaB

OK. It is an unusual construction for the Polish language, or its dialects, however it must come from somewhere. What would its origin be? In language almost everything is a result of something: an influence of another language, socio-linguistic factors, etc. What is the _i na ciebie_?


----------



## POLSKAdoBOJU

You forgot the i in ciebie in post #16 and spelled it *cebie.


----------



## LilianaB

I don't understand, sorry. Do you mean you corrected my typo? Thank you.


----------

